# Sticky  Please read - Reminder from the staff



## WillYouStopDave

@Blue Dino @Charmander @CNikki @LydeaCharlotteGirl @Memories of Silence

I am posting this on behalf of myself and the rest of the staff to (hopefully) clear some things up.

Although the previous version of the forum guidelines that was previously posted on the forum before the forum software update was apparently removed by the VS administrators, the forum still has guidelines and they are located here....

LINK

I have read them over and I believe this is the main section of the current TOS that moderators here interact with the most...




> You may not:
> 
> Use the Web Site to post or transmit any unlawful, harmful, threatening, abusive, libelous, flaming, hateful, offensive (whether in relation to sex, race, religion or otherwise), defamatory, obscene, vulgar, harassing, pornographic, profane or indecent information of any kind, including without limitation any transmissions constituting or encouraging conduct that would constitute a criminal offense, give rise to civil liability or otherwise violate any local, state, provincial, national or international law.


There are other guidelines, of course but as moderators, we run into issues with the above quoted section more frequently than most of the others. We did not personally write these guidelines but there is literally nothing unreasonable about this. It's just what you would expect anytime you have a diverse group of people trying to coexist in one space and to have everyone feel safe, comfortable and welcome.

We are discussing what to do about making the guidelines more obvious so that people who have not read them will hopefully choose to read them and new members will know they exist. This thread is a first step. I hope.


----------

